# Colored cauliflower



## Constance (Mar 17, 2010)

Last week I went to a grocery store in a larger town, and found two semi-new varieties of cauliflower, one purple and one golden. I have heard that the purple will turn green when cooked, while the golden will stay the same. I wonder what experiences you all have had with these varieties, and what suggestion you have about how to prepare and serve it?


----------



## julieroussette (Mar 18, 2010)

I never tried them either. I would like to know if they have the same taste as white cauliflower and are use just for the look or also to add different flavors ?


----------



## GB (Mar 18, 2010)

I have had purple and orange, but have not cooked them myself. It was a while ago, but I do not recall the purple changing colors after cooked. I could be wrong though. They tasted exactly like the white. I loved the way the purple looked, but the orange just looked like it has been dusted in cheese powder for cheese puffs or something. I did not find that color terribly appetizing.


----------



## Constance (Mar 18, 2010)

Maybe I'm wrong about the color changing, GB. I know the purple string beans turn green...perhaps it was just an assumption. I guess we'll find out. 
Since I have two heads of cauliflower, I'm going to steam half of each to eat cooked, and use the other half in a salad. I have to pick up some greens first. DH is really grossed out by the thought of purple and orange cauliflower. I sort of understand; I just got him to eat the white stuff a couple of years ago, and now here I am springing these odd colors on him.


----------



## silentmeow (Mar 19, 2010)

I have cooked both the purple and the orange.  I steamed mine and the color didn't seem to change much.  Made for a  really pretty plate but had trouble getting everyone to eat "something new"!  I think the flavors are a bit milder than the white.  The colored was a bit higher in price so I usually just stick with the white.


----------



## Linika (Mar 20, 2010)

I have used the purple cauliflower before and always steamed it....stayed the same colour...does anyone remember a few years back when heinz introduced that purple Ketchup?   My kids wouldn't even try it!


----------

